# Calling all turtle experts....



## reptalica (Sep 1, 2012)

Hi guyz and galz.....

OK this is the situation.....a girl that my cheese 'n' kisses works with have a turtle and like a lot of pets in certain households that have kids soon become unwanted/neglected. Such is the case here. Oh and before I go on......this isn't, I repeat isn't taken from the wild.....it was bought through the proper channels.

I just need some quick tips/advice etc on a set up for turtles.....i.e. basic husbandry etc as it looks like we r going to take it off them.

So if someone on here can post some information on keeping turtles and their basic requirements etc. until we get into the full swing of things it would be greatly appreciated.


Cheers and thanks all.

** website referrals/articles/files/caresheets and the like also very welcome**


----------



## Ratatouile (Sep 1, 2012)

Hi, link is not allowed on this forum but if you google "Australian Freshwater Turtles forum", they provide a very good and detailed care sheet on how to setup your tank/pond. Basically you need turtle grit, salt, river sand (NOT pebbles as they can get swallowed and cause blockage), basking light (a cheap Kmart clip on lamp with 60w bulb will do), basking dock, a good (external) filter and a 10.0 UVB light. If you take the turtle out in the sun everyday you can get away without UVB light. Lots of plants for hiding place and your turtle should be happy  Good luck!!

Oh, and good on you for saving the turtle from neglect!


----------



## Twitch_80 (Sep 1, 2012)

+1 for above care sheet.

What sort of turtles and how big?

What size tank will they be going in?

Turtle grit, calgrit, or crushed limestone or calcium rocks are a good substrate, any of these can be mixed with sand-fine or river etc. The uv is important, a varied diet of live food makes a difference, a basking lamp/turtle dock/log/ramp id needed. A good filter as above is very important. 

I have various links, care sheets, spare bits and pieces etc, so feel free to message me if you want more info.

Cheers

Chris.


----------



## saintanger (Sep 1, 2012)

1, you need a tank the turtle can freely swim in
2, a turtle dock so it can get out of the water dry off and soak some uv
3, a uvb light
4, any sand or large pebbles, by large i mean to big to be swallowed
5, a filter
6, i feed mine on frozen turtle dinners, live crickets, live feeder fish, blood worms, turtles pellets and duck weed all bought at pet shop
7, i usually once or twice a week take mine outside and put them in an excape proof cage so they get natural sunlight for a few hours

hope it helps


----------



## reptalica (Sep 1, 2012)

Thanks thundermamma. That's what we are about. Animals are our life.

Oh and thanks to those above for your insights.

Should be good to go now with the info I have received.

Like keeping any animal.....common sense only goes so far. Knowledge and experience plays a big part.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Sep 1, 2012)

They are very messy in terms of amount of wastes produced, so the volume of water provided compared to its size is important for helping tp maintain water quality along with the size and type of filter. If you can establish some resilient, fast growing plants, like ribbon weed, this will help a lot with water quality. You may need to make up guard from plastic gutter guard using nylon thread to tie it together, with two three river stones to anchor it in place.

I agree with thundermamma's suggestion but if you google "AFT care gudes" it is one less step required. Pilbara Pythons's website also has a copy of the main care sheet. It is very detailed and and written by a couple that raise hundreds of Australian feshwater turtles each year. 

Good onya and good luck,
Blue


----------

